# Kc cellarmasters wine compion



## Tom (Sep 3, 2009)

I have entered in that past and won. They usually run a 1st class operation. Their fee is ONLY $6.00 ea.

*http://www.cellarmasters.org/*

Good Luck !

Let me know when you win!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 3, 2009)

Tom said:


> I have entered in that past and won. They usually run a 1st class operation. Their fee is ONLY $6.00 ea.
> 
> *http://www.cellarmasters.org/*
> 
> ...



thanks for the link!!!!

i think we will enter with a few of our wines. will report back after consulting with the "old man." lol


----------



## Wade E (Sep 3, 2009)

Good luck to anyone who enters.


----------



## Tom (Sep 3, 2009)

Midwest Vintner said:


> thanks for the link!!!!
> 
> i think we will enter with a few of our wines. will report back after consulting with the "old man." lol


LOL ON THE "old man". WHO IS HE?


----------



## joeswine (Sep 4, 2009)

*cellar masters*

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME TOM

1.voignier
2.Vidal juice ice wine
3.black current

 I'll be in this one,via toy store ,may help to have a affiliate


----------



## Madriver Wines (Sep 5, 2009)

Man Joe those sound great. I will send you my address so you can send me a bottle of the black current.lol I wish.
Oh and I wont charge you 6 bucks either!! What a deal ha ha


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Sep 5, 2009)

Tom said:


> LOL ON THE "old man". WHO IS HE?



my dad. he's 60. he's always calling himself "old guy" or "old man." he's who go me into wine. i don't know of many people my age that even like wine. most wine drinkers are 25+ yrs old. so that's who i'm talking about in the other threads when i say "we."

i <3 black current wine 

nice choices joe. 

i am going to try to convince my dad into letting some wine go. the better batches he protects. just gotta make sure there aren't any bullets in the shotgun. lol  

he probably won't let any of the "top secret" stuff go though.....


----------



## Wade E (Sep 5, 2009)

My Black Currant took best fruit wine last year in Ct. Would love to enter it in a huge comp like Winemaker but just never have the funds, I will try very hard to get it into this years though cause I want to see how it rates!


----------

